# Whose taking what to exeter to sell???



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all, i realise there may be another thread for this.....But whose taking what to sell at exeter?????


Im after a cb cwd and a blue tounge skink!!!

Plis im just interested to see what else is gonna be for sale as this will be first rep fair ive been too and i wanna gestimate on how much money i need to take with me :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wanna know if theres any news on a venue yet, anyone heard??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, at the moment it's a bit unsure isn't it as it's been possibly postponed or moved?

If it does go ahead on the same date, I will have corns (lots of low end morphs), ackies (adult trio), leopard geckos (not many), and some miscellaneous things, a few rat snakes (racers, trinkett, russian), I will probably have my big blue tongue I can't seem to sell with me, baby boscs... umm, trying to think.. horned frogs.. viper boas.. dwarf boas.. and jewellery  (necklaces, badges, and earrings, reptile/animal themed pewter!)

But if it's postponed then things will change a lot for me as I had all my sales planned for the 18th and don't know what i'll have depending on when the date moves to


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Well, at the moment it's a bit unsure isn't it as it's been possibly postponed or moved?
> 
> If it does go ahead on the same date, I will have corns (lots of low end morphs), ackies (adult trio), leopard geckos (not many), and some miscellaneous things, a few rat snakes (racers, trinkett, russian), I will probably have my big blue tongue I can't seem to sell with me, baby boscs... umm, trying to think.. horned frogs.. viper boas.. dwarf boas.. and jewellery  (necklaces, badges, and earrings, reptile/animal themed pewter!)
> 
> But if it's postponed then things will change a lot for me as I had all my sales planned for the 18th and don't know what i'll have depending on when the date moves to


how much are your viper boas and what size are they Christi??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

£75 and about 12-18", have some fat ones and some smaller... only have 4 though and have had a lot of interest, I am hoping they will have had 3-5 defrost feeds with me by the 18th so i can guarantee feeding... also will have 2 CB blood pythons if they've had 5 feeds by the 18th, forgot about those


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> £75 and about 12-18", have some fat ones and some smaller... only have 4 though and have had a lot of interest, I am hoping they will have had 3-5 defrost feeds with me by the 18th so i can guarantee feeding... also will have 2 CB blood pythons if they've had 5 feeds by the 18th, forgot about those


PM sent


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

si have i missed something hun??? Is the exeter show gonna be cancelled cos on the other thread its still going on and on the expo site it states that its going ahead as planned (well was last night when i checked it)

So did i miss something?


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Well, at the moment it's a bit unsure isn't it as it's been possibly postponed or moved?
> 
> If it does go ahead on the same date, I will have corns (lots of low end morphs), ackies (adult trio), leopard geckos (not many), and some miscellaneous things, a few rat snakes (racers, trinkett, russian), I will probably have my big blue tongue I can't seem to sell with me, baby boscs... umm, trying to think.. horned frogs.. viper boas.. dwarf boas.. and jewellery  (necklaces, badges, and earrings, reptile/animal themed pewter!)
> 
> But if it's postponed then things will change a lot for me as I had all my sales planned for the 18th and don't know what i'll have depending on when the date moves to


 
how much is the blue tounge hun and is he handlable? (had them before so not too worried but just wondered on temperament)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Info is here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/46837-important-news-re-exeter-reptile.html


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ahhh ty hun for pointing that out cos i missed the thread somewhere.......

oooohhh bum tho..........ill keep me eyes posted for any updates then! lol

Still interested in the blue tounge tho hun....wot u wanting for him? handleable?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Probably around £50 at Exeter, perfectly handleable, but slightly grumpy, fat, and ugly :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Probably around £50 at Exeter, perfectly handleable, but slightly grumpy, fat, and ugly :lol2:


sounds like my hubby , except i would sell him for a fiver :lol2:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

awww bless y he ugly...........they beautiful lizards!!! lol

Is he eating ok? We used to feed ours on snails, slugs, worms, skink food (cant remember the name of it) veggies, scrambled eggs.....


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

as much as that hun??? id GIVE mine away...but noone will ave him lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Only eats snails, worms, pinkies, fuzzies or rat pups.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm taking the wife, am willing to swop her for abreeding trio of cresties, a male suriname n a male hoog island boa, oh and a young attractive female


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

tigger79 said:


> i'm taking the wife, am willing to swop her for abreeding trio of cresties, a male suriname n a male hoog island boa, oh and a young attractive female


 
I really hope sarah sees this and gives you a right royal kick in the nether regions


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Cheers Julia, wont be able to walk for the next week lol


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I will be placing several adverts in the classifieds over the next few days with a list of what i am able to bring with me.
I have only asked for 2 tables though so i wont be bringing everything.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Providing all goes ahead..

I'll be on Julia's table, selling rankins dragons and a few green anole hatchlings.

fingers crossed Jason gets a call this morning from that other place near the matford center!
:whip:

I'll be looking for one or two female desert iguanas, and a couple of african pygmy dormice maybe.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

will have selection box of boas from my available page,couple of ghost corns(dont tell) and loads of gecko morphs(dont talk)...oh an 07 womas.an a stray Kubsh pastel boa.........:blah::blah::beer8::cheers::blowup:will also be selling "baby07 insurgents" as pictured left/above in the "insurgent in a jar section"(bomb/fire proof):lol2require gloves an safety cert' for handling)(supplier not responsible for ANYTHING much)
regards gaz
PS:care sheets entirely optional dependin on whether i'm awake/asleep/pissed/hungover/tired/etc 'cept for wohic who need Norwegian blue boa care an special needs handout................


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

gaz said:


> will have selection box of boas from my available page,couple of ghost corns(dont tell) and loads of gecko morphs(dont talk)...oh an 07 womas.an a stray Kubsh pastel boa.........:blah::blah::beer8::cheers::blowup:will also be selling "baby07 insurgents" as pictured left/above in the "insurgent in a jar section"(bomb/fire proof):lol2require gloves an safety cert' for handling)(supplier not responsible for ANYTHING much)
> regards gaz
> PS:care sheets entirely optional dependin on whether i'm awake/asleep/pissed/hungover/tired/etc 'cept for wohic who need Norwegian blue boa care an special needs handout................


 

And I am actually expecting that care sheet Gaz :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Hey, is anyone taking any exotic beetles to the show at all?

I'd like some metallic frog's and maybe some other colourful species.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

wohic said:


> And I am actually expecting that care sheet Gaz :lol2:


 
dammit woman...type type type think.............hmmmm 30,000 pages to go............bleh!!
regards gaz


----------

